# Total Wine



## marked (Jul 29, 2010)

Anyone been in one of these places? I knew of the place...meaning that I knew it was there... but I'd never been in it. I'm not a big wine person. Hell, I'm not even a small wine person. I hate wine. 

Anyways... I got a flyer in the mail from them today that's like a small catalogue, and it seems that they sell EVERYthing and tons of it. I was close by there this evening, so I stopped in to check it out. It's like a Costco of liquor, or something. I thought WalMart was pretty cheap on their liquor, but these guys beat them by a good distance, and have a much bigger selection. Plus, they have every beer you could possibly think of....cheap! AND they have a walk-in humidor! I will definitely be frequenting this place more often.


----------



## russ812 (Aug 14, 2010)

There is one about a half hour from Philly right over the border in Delaware (no sales tax!) I go there frequently...and that's just how I'd describe it, the Wal-Mart of alcohol.


----------



## cheese (Dec 26, 2009)

We have two here in Vegas (technically one is in Henderson). I am a bargain hunter extraordinaire and I have to say they do have some good prices. I buy much of my wine and scotch over the internet which gives me some great pricing and these guys are often competitive. Not all of their prices are that great but I have found they have good prices on high end scotch and rum and the lower end stuff is priced well when they put it on sale. They also mail out coupons from time to time for 10% off six packs of beer and bottles larger than 22oz. This makes them hard to beat when looking for things like Chimay and the like.


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

We go to ours every week,,,best place for wine, beer, spirits and they have a decent humidor as well.


----------



## The Waco Kid (Jun 20, 2010)

Wow. I checked out their Web site and all I can say is I want one in my town.

On the other hand, we do have Spec's Liquor Warehouse around here (Specs Home Frame). Their Web presence kind of sucks but it's a great store.


----------

